# TTOC decal badge (Best place for it?)



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

HI Everyone
You know the cool little TTOC decal thing you get with the pack when you join has anyone stuck it on their car and where.
Im stumped where to put mine and dont wanna mess it up.
Gary


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Bottom middle of my number plate


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jbell said:


> Bottom middle of my number plate


Hi, Thats where I put mine, but if you mean the vinyl transfer thing, then in rear side window.








H.


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey I didnt get one of those when i joined a couple of months ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Should i have had it in my pack ?????????????????? 

Can any body let me know ? 
JC :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi JC, I didn't get one either, but that was a few years ago. I believe Gary means the TTOC vinyl tranfer thingy, as that is supplied with pack, as that's much cheaper. I bought my TTOC Gel badges seperately at a later date. Wait for Garys reply
H...


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

looks pretty cool on the plate, anyone got it on the body?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

johnny cobra said:


> Hey I didnt get one of those when i joined a couple of months ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Should i have had it in my pack ??????????????????
> 
> ...


We've only just started putting them into the welcome packs after discovering a rather large supply in storage. They are for sale in the shop though :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gazzerb said:


> looks pretty cool on the plate, anyone got it on the body?


Hi Gary, So it was the Gel badge you were talking about. Not me, I don't like sticking extra things on paint work.
H.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

hi yeah sorry the gel thing thats the one


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I put mine on my plate surround

Did'nt want to stick it on the paint
cheers
jonhttp://s300.photobucket.com/albums/n ... 0073-1.jpg


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi mine's on the body , heres a pic








not the best picture but only one i can find


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

that looks cool my fav so far i think ill go with under the quattro


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just make sure you put it on straight


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

I hear ya 8)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine's gone on the rear plate, bottom right hand corner


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine too! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think they look great on both sides click here to buy the second one :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bottom right of........... my set of draws by my bed at the moment  

Not sure whether i want mine on, and if i do...... where! lol


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> johnny cobra said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I didnt get one of those when i joined a couple of months ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


erd that befor "ONLY FOR NEW MEMBER MATE"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Morph TT QS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > johnny cobra said:
> ...


Actually no, renewals get them as well .


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

looks good on plate.
I went for centre rear just under the audi rings in the end. Wasnt my first choice but my Grandfather said it looked best there and well...he fought off Hitler in ww2 so who am I to argue!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's my effort ....


----------



## MaHogeny (Feb 25, 2009)

Harold said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom middle of my number plate
> ...


hello!
where can i buy the decal badge!
i have already the vinyl stiker but don't know how and where to place it!
please tell me something!!
i am from portugal!
regards all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Go to TTOC Shop, click link below.
H  
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... 4dca88da41


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Harold said:


> Hi, Go to TTOC Shop, click link below.
> H
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... 4dca88da41


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MaHogeny (Feb 25, 2009)

about the vinyl stiker, where do you put it? in what window?
regards
joao reis


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MaHogeny said:


> about the vinyl stiker, where do you put it? in what window?
> regards
> joao reis


mine are in the rear quaters


----------



## MaHogeny (Feb 25, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> MaHogeny said:
> 
> 
> > about the vinyl stiker, where do you put it? in what window?
> ...


rear quarters? what is that?
is it the rear window? but is has the lines that clean the rear window just like the AC does in the front window.
do you understand my english?
regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Vinyl badge,..Front/Rear quarters,Put it,here or here...








H.


----------



## MaHogeny (Feb 25, 2009)

Harold said:


> Hi, Vinyl badge,..Front/Rear quarters,Put it,here or here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi again!!!
ok!
i only have the front quarter because my tt is the roadster! 
thanks!!!


----------

